# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Manga] [Anime] Hellsing

## loka

Hellsing



Genre: Vampirique
Studio: Gonzo
Dure: 13 pisodes
Anne: 2001

Bas sur un manga de Kotha Hirano, Hellsing est une des plus grandes sries danimation quil maie t donn de voire. Hellsing est une uvre forte, parfois drangeante  cause de sa violence froce et primitive o chaque protagoniste pousse le sadisme  son apoge et o chaque action nest mene que par la folie, la folie du dsespoir, dsespoir provenant de la peur et peur provenant du sadisme et de la cruaut que renferme lespce humaine. Hellsing nous montre sous nos yeux horrifis, des hommes tuant des hommes, le tout dans la joie et la bonne humeur. Dailleurs, Alucard, le hro (ou plutt lanti-hro) ne fait que sourire tout au long de lanim. Ce sourir montre,  lui seul, toute la folie que renferme lanim. Mais Hellsing, cest bien plus quune ambiance malsaine (renforce par une musique sublime). La moral de Hellsing, aussi monstrueuse soit elle, nest quune des facettes de lanim. Hellsing, ce sont aussi des personnages complexes, charismatiques et attachants. Mais sous ses apparences de Blade-like, son snario est dune originalit surprenante (donc dun niveau suprieur  celui de Blade).



Le monde est envahit de vampires, cest bien connusauf de sa population. Pour combattre ce flau, lAngleterre a une arme : lorganisation Hellsing. A la tte de cette organisation, Sir Intgra Wingates Hellsing, descendante dAbraham Van Hellsing, a tout pouvoir sur le droulement des combats et le recrutement et lentranement des mercenaires. Le tout est cach par le gouvernement. Mais la Hellsing ne serait rien sans Alucard, un vampire dont la cruaut na dgale que sa puissance.



Les 7 premiers pisodes ainsi que lpisode 10 correspondent aux 2 premiers tomes du manga. Lanim commence au Nord de lAngleterre, dans la ville de Cheddar, o un prtre vampire a dcid de se faire les crocs sur la section dintervention D-11.Victoria Celas, seule survivante de sa section, est poursuivie par les anciens membres de sa section frachement transform en goule. Elle senfuit dans une chapelle et tombe sur un cur amateur de chaire frache. Mais vla ty pas quun cingl en manteau rouge, prnom Alucard, dbarque en fracassant la porte et en insultant le cur puis en pulvrisant,  coup de gros calibres, les goules de notre pauvre petit cur. Alucard fait alors un march avec Clas en lui proposant de devenir une crature de la nuit aprs quil lui aie tir une balle  travers le poumon pour abattre le cur qui lutilisait comme bouclier humain. La jeune fille accepte (plus par peur de mourir que par conviction) et se retrouve embrigade dans le Hellsing en devenant llve dAlucard.



Lanim est surtout un complment dinformation pour le manga. La srie est sortie avant le tome 3, elle va donc servir de mise au point avant que le scnario ne commence vraiment (dans le tome 3, donc). Ainsi la trame est quelque peu diffrente de celle du manga et servira  rpondre aux questions que lon se posait dans celui-ci. Nous allons donc dcouvrir qui est vraiment Alucard, et ce grce aux indices donns (vous nespriez tout de mme pas que cela allait tre dit de manire explicite). On en apprend aussi plus sur ses pouvoirs. On dcouvre enfin comment fonctionnent et comment sont diffuses les puces vamp qui transforment les humains en vampire (Note : une vamp est une femme qui a de belles formes, bref rien  voir avec la nature mme du vampire).

Une des grandes forces de Hellsing rside dans ses protagonistes, tous plus charismatiques et plus styl les uns que les autres.

Nous avons Alucard, grand hro de la srie. Cynique, cruel, arrogant, orgueilleux, ce grand cingl en manteau rouge est un des vampires les plus classes de la cration. Il a un look particulier.qui lui va  merveille. Il est arm dun gros flingue semi-automatique, un 455.casull et,  partir de lpisode 5, il aura comme second flingue un Jackal, une petite merveille qui fait des gros trous et confectionnes par Walter Dolness. Ces armes son bien trop lourdes (16kg) pour quun humain puisse viser correctement avec et seul un vampire pourrait compenser le recul. Mais ce ne sont pas les seules armes dAlucard. Sa force surhumaine lui permet dempaler nimporte qui sur son bras (heureusement quun vampire se dcompose vite). Il possde des pouvoirs de rgnration, dinvisibilit, de tlkinsie ou encore la possibilit dinvoquer un norme chien  deux ttes qui a comme caractristique principale le fait de possder une impressionnante quantit de paires dyeux (OK, il a aussi une impressionnante mchoire). Bref, Alucard a les moyens dtancher sa soif de combat. Etant donn de sa passion pour boire du sang  la bonne vieille mthode (cest--dire  la gorge de sa victime), il faut trouver un moyen pour limiter ses pouvoirs et lempcher de se faire les crocs sur nimporte qui (comme dans le flash-back de lpisode 10). Cest l quinterviennent ses gants blancs o sont inscrits un pentagramme. Ses pouvoirs sont donc scells par des sceaux de pouvoir. Pour chaque leve de sceau, Alucard a besoin den demander la  permission  en prononant des paroles plus ou moins farfelues. Mais seule Integra peut le ver le dernier sceau et ainsi librer toute lnergie dAlucard. Cest ce que dsire Alucard, trouver un adversaire assez puissant pour inciter Intgra  briser le dernier sceau. Son vu sera ralis dans le dernier pisode. Comme quoi tre patient a paye.

A la tte de la fondation Hellsing, il y a une seule personne : Sir Integra Wingates Hellsing, descendante dAbraham Van Helsing. Froide et munie dune volont dacier, elle a toutes les qualits requises pour tre  la tte de la Hellsing et soumettre Alucard. Ce caractre lui sera dailleurs trs vite dune grande utilit. Ayant perdu son pre  lge de 14 ans, elle se retrouvera  la tte de la Hellsing trs tt. Mais cela provoquera la jalousie de son oncle, Richard Hellsing, qui tentera de lliminer. Cest alors quelle rencontrera Alucard dans les sous-sols du manoir de la Hellsing. Elle parviendra  soumettre Alucard  sa volont, aprs que celui-ci ait limin sauvagement les hommes de son oncle sous ses yeux, puis elle limina son oncle. Pour un dbut, cest un sacr bon dbut.

Le personnage qui volue le plus au cours de la srie est la ravissante Victoria Celas. Ne dsirant nullement mourir, elle accepta donc de se faire vampiriser par Alucard. Pour le plus grand plaisir des tlspectateurs, elle est vtue de tenues assez moulantes et parfois mme assez lgres. Dans lpisode 5, Walter lui aura confectionn un splendide canon Harkonnen (et en plus elle sait manier de gros tuyaux). Ses talents de vampire font quelle excelle dans le combat au corps  corps (comme dans lpisode 6, par exemple). Tout au long des 13 pisodes, Alucard lui apprendra  se servir de ses talents vampiriques. Mais Victoria naccepte pas vraiment la morale de vampire que lui inculque Alucard. Boire du sang et le massacre de masse ne sont pas trop son truc, mais elle sera oblige de sy rsigner. Tout au long de la srie, elle lutte contre le monstre qui est en elle pour garder sa nature humaine. On sent quelle regrette davoir voulu survivre dans le premier pisode mais en mme temps elle ne peut sempcher dadmirer ce que la vampirisation lui apporte (force, vision dveloppe,). En mme temps, la prsence dAlucard  ses ct la remplit de joie. Serait-elle tombe amoureuse de son matre Alucard ? Si tel est le cas, cest alors un amour  sens unique.

Moi, quand je serais vieux, je voudrais tre comme Walter Dolness. Car il faut le dire, ce majordome de la Hellsing est plutt bien conserv pour ses soixante ans. Membre de la Hellsing depuis pas mal dannes, Walter ne se contente pas dtre un majordome et un conseill, cest aussi un combattant hors paire. Nous ne pouvons quapplaudir devant sa brillant dmonstration quil nous fait lors de lpisode 6. Il le mrite bien son surnom dAnge de la Mort.

Lorsque la srie est passe  la TV (MCM et PlugTV), jai constat que seuls 2 pisodes taient aux moins de 16 ans (les 3 et 7). Pourquoi ? Parce que ce sont les 2 pisodes o un 2me psychopathe fait son apparition : le Paladin Alexander Anderson. Dune taille impressionnante, vtu dun long manteau beige et arm dpes bnies, Anderson arbore aussi le mme sourire quAlucard. Bref Alucard et Anderson ont tout pour sentendre et pourtant  chacune de leur rencontre ils ne peuvent sempcher de se taper dessus. Cela sexplique par le fait quAnderson (envoy par le Vatican) dteste les vampires et quAlucard dteste le Vatican. Dans ce cas-l, il est difficile quune amiti ne se cre. Leur premier affrontement (ep 3) se cltura par un ex-quo tant donn quAlucard et Anderson possdent tous deux un pouvoir de rgnration impressionnant. Mais dans lpisode 7, Alucard, arm cette fois-ci de son Jackal, lobligera  abandonner aprs lavoir amput de ses 2 bras.

Le protagoniste qui permettra  Alucard de raliser un de ses plus grands souhaits (combattre sans restriction de pouvoirs, pour ceux qui nont pas suivit) nest dautre que le premier mort-vivant, excusez du peu. Rpondant au nom nigmatique dIncognito, cest notamment grce  lui que fonctionnent les puces vamp. Il est dune puissance colossale et possde un pouvoir de rgnration des plus impressionnant. On le dcouvre pour la premire fois  la fin de lpisode 8, et au vu de son visage, il a du faire le bonheur de son tatoueur ainsi que de son perceur. Ce matre en magie noire et sorcellerie en tout genre ne rve que dapporter chaos et destruction. Avec de telles ambitions, il faut les moyens qui vont avec. De ce ct-l pas de panique, il peut compter sur son matre humain, qui a les mmes objectifs que lui, ainsi que sur sa puissance et son arsenal. Il possde un lance-grenade automatique qui fonctionne avec de la bonne vieille sorcellerie, un armscore MGL. Le tout est cach au sein de son propre corps, il lui suffit de sarracher la peau pour dgainer, un vrai masochiste. Il va tre content car Alucard a un don pour faire mal, trs mal.

Nous avons donc des protagonistes qui ont eu droit  un norme travail, principalement sur leur psychologie (except Incognito qui est le masochiste abruti de service). De ce fait les persos sont encore plus charismatique que dans le manga. Nous dcouvrons ainsi tout le sadisme, le cynisme, lorgueil et la philosophie dAlucard dans toute sa splendeur. Victoria est plus torture que jamais par sa nature de vampire. Les relations entre Alucard et Intgra ainsi quentre Alucard et Victoria ont eu droit  un travail remarquable.

Le dernier pisode de Hellsing a t fort critiqu. Pourtant la srie naurait pas pu se terminer mieux. Lanim se proposait de montrer en dtail la psychologie de chaque persos et de rpondre a certaine questions que lon se posait en lisant le manga. Lobjectif a bel et bien t remplit. Le tout beigne dans une ambiance des plus malsaine servie par une musique dune qualit exceptionnelle capable de nous envoter alors que sous nos yeux se droule une srie de massacre tous plus atroces les uns des autres. Les thmes de la peur et de la cruaut atteignent ici des sommets lors des scnes de combats entre des membres de la Hellsing et les goules. Les scnes de combats avec Alucard sont quant  elle magnifiques. Les combats sont dynamiques et originaux.


Hellsing est donc une merveille dont seuls les dessins peuvent faire dfaut surtout compar  la qualit de ceux du manga. A nen pas douter, Hellsing est une des meilleurs uvres de lanimation japonaise qui prend toute sa saveur une fois quon a lu le manga. Hellsing est donc un beau concentr daction, de morale, de complot, de trahison, damour et de sadisme qui en fait une ouvre unique et majestueuse.

Note : Au japon, cette srie a t diffuse  2h00 en raison de sa violence. Cest srement une des raisons de son chec au Pays du Soleil levant. Cest dailleurs  cause de cet chec que sa suite a t annule.

----------


## warwink

Hellsing est pour moi l'une des meilleures animes.

On peut retrouver aussi maintenant Hellsing Ultimate qui sont des pisodes de 40 min sortant tout les 3 ou 4 mois voir mme plus ce qui est un peu dommage.

Ces pisodes sont d'une qualit poustouflante. En gros, chaque pisode rsume 3 ou 4 pisodes de la srie mais au lieu de draper sur la fin, elle continuera l'histoire du manga. Les graphismes ont t refait et sont maintenants superbes.

Il n'y a, pour l'instant que deux pisodes sorties traduit en francais.

----------


## BizuR

Hum je n'aime pas beaucoup Gungrave, le peu que j'ai vu ne m'a pas du tout branch ... un peu comme Blood+ a vrai dire  :;): .

Mais toujours est-il que les dessins sont eux aussi bien ralis... enfin, mme si cela n'est pas vraiment un critre de choix de l'anime pour moi  ::P:

----------


## Erwy

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait eu d'anime de fait, mais dans l'ide je trouve un peu pomp sur Devilman .Faudra que je vois la fin de celui-ci mais je ne suis pas sr qu'on puisse faire une fin plus "drangeante" que celle  ce (pouratnt ancien) manga

----------


## tigunn

:8-):    Je suis le manga et si il est vrai que gnralement je prfre les anims aux mangas, ce n'est pas le cas pour Hellsing.
ATTENTION, l'anim est superbe: qualit graphique, *musique* (il m'arrive toujours de dev sur la musique du gnrique ^^), perso, actions, .... mais la fin des 12 pisodes .... _trop moyen_. 
Actuellement j'en suis au 8eme tome (attend le 9 de pied ferme dans mon cerceuil), et l'histoire n'a rien a voir. Elle devient passionnante au moment mme ou l'anim (limit par l'avance du manga peut tre) perd tout intert.
A lire !!!!

----------

